

Javascript Effects - basdog22
http://jeez.eu/2009/09/17/essential-unobtrusive-javascript-effects-that-will-improve-your-site/

======
rdrimmie
Image curls and embedded audio players are essential? These effects are
modern-day animated under construction gifs.

------
thaumaturgy
These are idiotic, and should all be done on the back-end -- either by your
favorite image program before you upload your image, or by some server-side
code -- and they add nothing of value to the website.

By contrast, check out the JS effects integrated into a site I did for a
client: <http://davidmckayphotography.com/> (I didn't do the site design or
layout, just the photo gallery/JS bits).

~~~
timmaah
Nice.. but it is not "Unobtrusive JavaScript"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unobtrusive_JavaScript>

~~~
thaumaturgy
Whoops, you're right, it's not.

I'm currently working on a new version which actually would be.

------
tptacek
Where by "unobtrusive" we appear to mean "Kai's Power Tools".

~~~
_pius
Don't knock Kai's Power Tools man ... at the time it was one of the coolest
things I'd ever seen.

------
jwecker
Non-essential and somewhat intrusive. Fun toy scripts, though.

------
lurkinggrue
This is obviously some strange usage of the word improve, of which I was
previously unaware.

------
nod
Isn't "essential unobtrusive javascript" an oxymoron? Unobtrusive Javascript
is by definition stuff where your site is still OK without it?

~~~
mdg
I always thought unobtrusive javascript refers to how it is written. For
example, using the inline onClick attribute would be considered obtrusive,
because it is in the HTML. On the other hand, unobtrusive javascript would
assign a function to some control when the window loads, effectively making
the HTML pure.

~~~
_pius
You're both right. By separating the Javascript from the HTML, you make it
easier for the site to degrade gracefully. (Though you still have to design
specifically for graceful degradation if you're serious about it)

